# Press Release: Dish Network Expands HD - 22 channels.



## Allen Noland

*DISH NETWORK® CHARGES FORWARD WITH ANOTHER ROUND OF NATIONAL HD CHANNEL LAUNCHES*
_*Satellite Provider Remains on Schedule to Reach Year-End Goal of 100 National HD Channels *_​
*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - May 11, 2008 *- DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), today announced plans to bolster its rapidly expanding HD programming with the launch of an additional 22 national HD channels beginning Monday, May 12. These additions include:

•	ABC Family HD (DISH Network Ch. 180) 
•	Biography HD (Ch. 119)
•	Bravo HD (Ch. 129) 
•	Cartoon HD (Ch. 176) 
•	Cinemax 5 Star (Ch. 381)
•	Cinemax HD West (Ch. 380) 
•	Comcast Sports Network Bay Area HD (Ch. 419)*
•	Comcast Sports Network New England HD (Ch. 435)*
•	CNBC HD (Ch. 208)
•	CNN HD (Ch. 200)
•	Disney HD East (Ch. 172) 
•	ESPNews HD (Ch. 142) 
•	Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Ch. 187) 
•	MGM HD (Ch. 385)
•	Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122)
•	Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374) 
•	Tennis Channel HD (Ch. 400)
•	Toon Disney HD (Ch. 174) 
•	Travel Channel HD (Ch. 215) 
•	USA HD (Ch. 105)
•	Weather Channel HD (Ch. 214) 
•	World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)

*Launch Wednesday, May 14

"We are excited to extend our competitiveness in HD by enhancing our already comprehensive HD lineup with these 22 channels, bringing our total HD lineup to over 95 channels," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "These launches, along with other recent additions such as the New England Sports Network (NESN) HD, reinforce our commitment to offer the best in entertainment."
DISH Network offers new customers the opportunity to upgrade for free to a dishHD DVR receiver like the ViP722™ -- which recently received the top-ranking Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming. 
"Our HD services include innovative packages that are aggressively priced," said Jessica Insalaco, senior vice president and Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "That combined with our award-winning HD and DVR technology make DISH Network the clear choice for customers seeking the best value and quality in HD today." 
Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will also receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR like the ViP722 and free installation (a $49.99 value). For more information on DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

# # #​
*ABOUT DISH NETWORK CORPORATION*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## TulsaOK

Allen Noland said:


> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 11, 2008 (PrimeNewswire via COMTEX News Network) -- DISH Network Corporation (NasdaqISH), today announced plans to bolster its rapidly expanding HD programming with the launch of an additional 22 national HD channels beginning Monday, May 12.


WOW! :hurah:


----------



## aaronbud

Rock on Charlie! Finally CSN Bay Area HD, plus all the others, Wahhhoo!


----------



## kal915

Finally!
More channels than Directv!


----------



## James Long

> -- ABC Family HD (DISH Network Ch. 180)
> -- Biography HD (Ch. 119)
> -- Bravo HD (Ch. 129)
> -- Cartoon HD (Ch. 176)
> -- Cinemax HD West (Ch. 380)
> -- Cinemax 5 Star (Ch. 381)
> -- Comcast Sports Network Bay Area HD (Ch. 419)*
> -- Comcast Sports Network New England HD (Ch. 435)*
> -- CNBC HD (Ch. 208)
> -- CNN HD (Ch. 200)
> -- Disney HD East (Ch. 172)
> -- ESPNews HD (Ch. 142)
> -- Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Ch. 187)
> -- MGM HD (Ch. 385)
> -- Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122)
> -- Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374)
> -- Tennis Channel HD (Ch. 400)
> -- Toon Disney HD (Ch. 174)
> -- Travel Channel HD (Ch. 215)
> -- USA HD (Ch. 105)
> -- Weather Channel HD (Ch. 214)
> -- World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)


CNN, Sci-Fi and USA are already up and the two RSNs are not exactly nationals ... 17 channels.

Missing (of the "reported" uplinks"): Mojo, Show-West, Show Too, The Movie Channel and WGN.


----------



## Smthkd

Not really. 3 of the channels you already have and 2 RSN are not available to all so you are really not getting 22 new channels only 17!


----------



## James Long

It also says "... beginning Monday, May 12." which could be read as a couple of channels tomorrow and the rest later ... but I hope not!


----------



## kal915

DirecTV counts RSN's as nationals, so its still 19 new channels
enough to beat directv


----------



## kal915

James Long said:


> It also says "... beginning Monday, May 12." which could be read as a couple of channels tomorrow and the rest later ... but I hope not!


I think it says that all but the RSN's are launching May 12


----------



## DBS Commando

WOW!!!!!!!!

Christmas came 5 months late this year.


----------



## DodgerKing

kal915 said:


> DirecTV counts RSN's as nationals, so its still 19 new channels
> enough to beat directv


I agree that both providers should count them since they are available nationwide with certain packages. On Direct one can watch everyone 24/7 if they add individual sports packages as well.


----------



## wildbill129

kal915 said:


> DirecTV counts RSN's as nationals, so its still 19 new channels
> enough to beat directv


How do you figure? DirecTv has 95, Dish has 70, add these 22, they are still 3 short.....


----------



## kal915

wildbill129 said:


> How do you figure? DirecTv has 95, Dish has 70, add these 22, they are still 3 short.....


Dish has 78, + 22= 100
Minus the 3 already on it's 97


----------



## ssmith10pn

Darn......... Still no Speed HD.


----------



## DodgerKing

Not counting VOOM, RSN's, locals, or PPV's, here is what one will have that the other does not carry after these additions:

Dish will add Travel, ABC Family, Hallmark Movie, and World Fishing (This really exists?)

Direct has FX, Spike, Nick, VH1*, MTV* CMT*, Fox Business, some premium movie channels such as the Straz suit, CST*, Fuel*, and Speed.

*Channels with no HD content yet.


----------



## DodgerKing

kal915 said:


> Dish has 78, + 22= 100
> Minus the 3 already on it's 97


I thought Dish currently has 69?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Where are they getting all of this extra bandwidth all of a sudden?


----------



## kal915

DodgerKing said:


> I thought Dish currently has 69?


the channel chart guys havent updated the charts in ages


----------



## UKWildcatFan

Great!!!  Now if I only can get the 2 HD channels that I lost before this.


----------



## ajc68

This is great news in the spirit of competition. Now D* will have to get after it and get some new HD channels. I'm sure it's already in the works, they're just waiting for D11 to go live in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## James Long

theratpatrol said:


> Where are they getting all of this extra bandwidth all of a sudden?


It has been there ... They just needed to reorganize a little.

At 61.5° DISH reclaimed the two transponders SkyAngel was occupying and pushed a lot of internationals off onto 118° ... making local HD markets spotbeamed also helps. But DISH had the space.

(So much for "no new HD until the next satellite launches".  )

BTW: Not another counting thread! My counts are below ... 44 DISH to 55 DirecTV plus RSNs/Alts and PPVs. The "17" listed above would push that to 61 DISH. Personally I don't count RSNs because they are often blacked out outside of their regional service area. We've had that fight in other threads ... which is why even though I provide a "count" I also provide a list. Count what you want! 

Question: Did I miss DirecTV adding ABC Family, Hallmark Movie Channel, The Travel Channel and Cinemax 5 Star? Or is DISH adding these first?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

> It has been there ... They just needed to reorganize a little.
> 
> At 61.5° DISH reclaimed the two transponders SkyAngel was occupying and pushed a lot of internationals off onto 118° ... making local HD markets spotbeamed also helps. But DISH had the space.


So are you saying that E* subscribers need an extra dish at 61.5 to get some of these extra HD's? Or are they on 118?



> Question: Did I miss DirecTV adding ABC Family, Hallmark Movie Channel, The Travel Channel and Cinemax 5 Star? Or is DISH adding these first?


No we don't have these yet. As you stated above, we have to wait until D11 is lit up.

Well good for you guys. Now D* has some real competition out there now. I knew eventually that the 2 sat companys would catch up to each other (and eventually the cable companys, but they're still a way off).


----------



## achildfromthe80s

theratpatrol said:


> Where are they getting all of this extra bandwidth all of a sudden?


Bye bye VOOM?


----------



## James Long

theratpatrol said:


> So are you saying that E* subscribers need an extra dish at 61.5 to get some of these extra HD's? Or are they on 118?


They will also be at 129°. Most of the channels are uplinked as "TMP" channels at the moment ... six are uplinked with their proper channel names. As long as you can see HD channels such as The History Channel (9491) you will be able to see the new channels.

Of the "17" national channels, 7 are in AT100, 2 are in AT200, 3 are in AT250, 3 are not in an AT package (I'm assuming they will be in Ultimate) and 2 are Premium Movie Channels.

With these additions, AT100 w/DishHD Essentials will be 23 HD channels, AT200 w/DishHD Essentials will be 27 HD channels, AT250 w/DishHD Essentials will be 33 HD channels - plus any premium or RSN subscriptions. AEP w/DishHD Essentials will be 39 HD channels. Ultimate will add 22 HD channels to Essentials.



achildfromthe80s said:


> Bye bye VOOM?


Nope. Voom continues to be uplinked alongside these new channels.


----------



## phrelin

achildfromthe80s said:


> Bye bye VOOM?


 These have been uplinked since Friday - doesn't affect Voom. See UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 05-09-2008 18:47:00 TO 05-09-2008 18:48:04 ET

And this is good news.


----------



## James Long

So the answer to the magical question ...
Why is DISH Network announcing these channels now? Why not wait another week?

1st Quarter results are due out Tuesday.
Looks like some good news to offset the bad?


----------



## SteveInNC

The *World Fishing Network*? In *HD*? All the Bill Dance you can (or can't) stand... The sat companies are really reaching for programming now.

Next up: the Paint Drying channel... in extended color gamut...


----------



## g182237

The people of HI/AK will again get nothing. Thanks Dish.


----------



## Teagore

:hurah:


SteveInNC said:


> The *World Fishing Network*? In *HD*? All the Bill Dance you can (or can't) stand... The sat companies are really reaching for programming now.
> 
> Next up: the Paint Drying channel... in extended color gamut...


i agree. why reach when some good channels are still there to be had?? take out world fishing,bravo,hallmark and tennis channels, and give us spike,wgn and fx. i know this is my opinion, but what set would you guys rather have? imo the first four that i listed are more nich channels. isn't that alot of what voom already has? however, that being said, e* is taking a big step in the right direction and they diserve credit. im mad and happy at the same time.


----------



## inkahauts

kal915 said:


> Dish has 78, + 22= 100
> Minus the 3 already on it's 97


If you want to start counting every channel possible.. Directv is well over 100....

What matters is they are both zooming past everyone else, and they both will continue adding stations as the year progresses. I just wonder how many people left because of AMC-14, (I saw a couple posts here that was a factor in them leaving) and are now kicking themselves for it....

In the end, if you count all hours of actual HD programing being broadcast on all their stations from both Directv and Dish... I think I'll call it a tie......

I wonder how long before this forum opens up a separate section to debate a channels HD programing, or lack there of, so Dish and Directv subs can complain about it together? They could also debate PQ.... I think It would be interesting, now that they both have so many of the same channels...


----------



## jclewter79

James Long said:


> So the answer to the magical question ...
> Why is DISH Network announcing these channels now? Why not wait another week?
> 
> 1st Quarter results are due out Tuesday.
> Looks like some good news to offset the bad?


That is very possible James, it does seem very unusual to have any announcement of a launch beforehand especially on a Sunday. What I wonder is when the blitz of national ads claiming the most national HD of any provider will start.


----------



## Dicx

Awesome, now where is Noggin 24 hours a day?


----------



## reggiew

theratpatrol said:


> Where are they getting all of this extra bandwidth all of a sudden?


Maybe from getting rid of VOOM....hopefully.


----------



## BillJ

Outstanding! 

Re the definition of "beginning May 12": Average person will read that to mean they will all be online by tonight. Lawyers will read it to mean at least one will be online by tonight and the others sometime in the future. Hope Charlie isn't listening to the lawyers.


----------



## Hound

E* must read these threads. CSNBA HD and CSNNE HD were desperately needed in those regions.

World Fishing Network is very cool niche programming. I have the SD channel on Verizon. Looking forward to having the HD channel somewhere on 9419 and up. Voom has been really good lately. Equator has had new programming. Last night there was an 8pm show to compete with PBS nature. I watched both PBS and Equator last night as well as the Flyers/Pens on 9468.

From the press release, "we have very competitively priced HD packages" E* is very serious about adding new HD subs with the two HD RSNs, the locals and the new channels.


----------



## Hound

Teagore said:


> :hurah:
> 
> ius spike,wgn and fx. i know this is my opinion, but what set would you guys rather have? imo the first four that i listed are more nich channels. isn't


I have had D* since mid january and have not watched FX or Spike once. WGN HD is a much needed addition for E* because of HD baseball. Its on E*s list and I suspect it will get added by the summer if not sooner.


----------



## lionsrule

NOTHING turned on YET.......


----------



## Mikey

If this keeps up, my HD Only package will have more channels in HD than AT-100 has in SD, and for less $.


----------



## Wrister17

lionsrule said:


> NOTHING turned on YET.......


For the people who are at home, please let the rest of us know when something gets turned on please....stupid work


----------



## krazy k

Okay its 8.30 est.... 
Nothing yet.....
and i am in my office all day ...
with my dish hd and lcd...
will report if i see anything...
fun fun for a monday...


----------



## Deke Rivers

great news!..cant believe some are still *****ing though


----------



## Richard King

I'd like to know when people are going to start accusing Directv of running false and misleading advertising. I guess we should wait until the channels are turned on.


----------



## tnsprin

krazy k said:


> Okay its 8.30 est....
> Nothing yet.....
> and i am in my office all day ...
> with my dish hd and lcd...
> will report if i see anything...
> fun fun for a monday...


They tend to add them about 1pm edt. Not that they couldn't add them at anytime.
:coffee


----------



## Steve H

I just checked my guide and don't have any of them yet................I would have thought that they would have come with the 3:00AM update.


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> Personally I don't count RSNs because* they are often blacked out outside of their regional service area.* We've had that fight in other threads ... which is why even though I provide a "count" I also provide a list. Count what you want!


Not if you also have the individual sports packages.


----------



## James Long

Deke Rivers said:


> great news!..cant believe some are still *****ing though


Yeah, welcome to DBSTalk! Some people are never satisfied! 



> ... the launch of an additional 22 national HD channels beginning Monday, May 12.


The launch _*begins*_ today. The press release doesn't say it ends today. (Kinda odd that says "begins today" anyways since three of the channels have been up for a couple of weeks.) If we get to midnight and only six or a dozen channels are "available" please remain patient! It is only the (new) beginning!

If we get to 5pm and nothing has been activated please remain calm. "Don't Panic" as the guide says. The channels are coming! (And no, that doesn't mean I'm suggesting panicing at 5:01pm ET  )


----------



## SattManager

From an inside source who works in the advertising department i was told that the VOOM channels are on there way out to make room for additional bandwidth. This was a couple weeks ago i was told this so i am not sure if that is still the case. I honestly wouldnt miss much if they got rid of them aside from RaveHD. The rest is pretty much crap.


----------



## James Long

DodgerKing said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are often blacked out outside of their regional service area.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you also have the individual sports packages.
Click to expand...

Professional sports remain blacked out ... the primary programming on the channels. There are college games and non-game programming on some RSNs that is unique to the RSN (not just the same FSN show on every channel) and not blacked out ... but the channel content remains "often blacked out outside of their regional service area."


----------



## James Long

SattManager said:


> From an inside source who works in the advertising department i was told that the VOOM channels are on there way out to make room for additional bandwidth. This was a couple weeks ago i was told this so i am not sure if that is still the case. I honestly wouldnt miss much if they got rid of them aside from RaveHD. The rest is pretty much crap.


Voom may not stay forever (that is being discussed in another thread). But Voom's demise is _*not required*_ for DISH to have the room to add the channels noted in this press release. DISH already has 22 national HDs and two RSNs uplinked and ready to turn on ... with no loss of Voom.


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> *Professional sports remain blacked out *... the primary programming on the channels. There are college games and non-game programming on some RSNs that is unique to the RSN (not just the same FSN show on every channel) and not blacked out ... but the channel content remains "often blacked out outside of their regional service area."


Like I said before, not with the "individual" sports packages. I have MLB EI with Direct and I can watch the professional MLB games on the out of market RSN's. Since most sports fans subscribe to all of the sports packages they are able to watch all of the content on the out of market RSN's. That by definition is national.

Anyway, I don't want to turn this into an RSN debate. It is nice to see Dish finally give their subs the content they deserve. The competition between both satellite providers is a good thing for both Dish and Direct subs. Hopefully both providers continue to expand their HD lineup for years to come through healthy competition.


----------



## James Long

Ah, those individual sports packages ... DISH doesn't offer season tickets for every sport, and for the sports they offer they are offer them on separate channel numbers, not the RSN channels. If we counted NHL and NBA sports packages we'd have to add in roughly a dozen HD sports channels dedicated to carrying those season ticket games ... channels that are off-air except for the games themselves. Or argue about how many channels those mirrors count as.


----------



## man_rob

Congrats on your pending HD expansion! It's not only great for you, but it adds competition between providers which ends up being good for us as consumers.


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> Ah, those individual sports packages ... which are not all available on DISH (*and when offered are offered on separate channel numbers, not the RSN channels)*. If we counted NHL and NBA sports packages we'd have to add in a dozen HD sports channels dedicated to carrying those season ticket games ... channels that are off-air except for the games themselves.


Separate channels *and* the RSN channel (that is how they do it on Direct). I watch the games on the RSN channels as well as on the specialty channel. IOW, If I had the sports pack, Center Ice, League Pass, EI, ex I can turn to FSN Midwest or NESN, ex and watch those out of market RSN's 24/7. Many people do just that. Because of this, they are national. Just because Dish does not carry some does not make it national for the other. Same with VOOM. It is national for Dish and not for Direct.

If I am able to watch a channel 24/7 that is available to anyone else in the country, why should it not be national?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

James Long said:


> It has been there ... They just needed to reorganize a little.
> 
> At 61.5° DISH reclaimed the two transponders SkyAngel was occupying and pushed a lot of internationals off onto 118° ... making local HD markets spotbeamed also helps. But DISH had the space.
> 
> (So much for "no new HD until the next satellite launches".  )
> 
> BTW: Not another counting thread! My counts are below ... 44 DISH to 55 DirecTV plus RSNs/Alts and PPVs. The "17" listed above would push that to 61 DISH. Personally I don't count RSNs because they are often blacked out outside of their regional service area. We've had that fight in other threads ... which is why even though I provide a "count" I also provide a list. Count what you want!
> 
> Question: Did I miss DirecTV adding ABC Family, Hallmark Movie Channel, The Travel Channel and Cinemax 5 Star? Or is DISH adding these first?


Wow. Congrats DISH. I wish DIRECTV would "reorganize a little" to make room for more HD channels too. Will these new channel be bit deprived? Same quality as current HD channels? Let the games begin. It's the arms race all over again. Except this time we're arming ourselves with HD channels. This should be fun once DIRECTV's new sat goes live. Congrats again DISH.


----------



## PRIME1

*Way to go DISH !!! *

Been waiting for the Travel Channel and Disney East. My son has got to have his 'Doodlebops'!

As soon as everything is lit up, HD only package here I come. :hurah:


----------



## SMosher

Now we're cooking with GAS!


----------



## DustoMan

Nice Cartoon Network!

I know a lot of the content there is upconverted, but I'm hoping that the Adult Swim shows that are widescreen will at least fill up the screen right and not be squished to stretched in some funky way.


----------



## Wisegoat

DustoMan said:


> Nice Cartoon Network!
> 
> I know a lot of the content there is upconverted, but I'm hoping that the Adult Swim shows that are widescreen will at least fill up the screen right and not be squished to stretched in some funky way.


No such luck. Stretch-O-Vision is TimeWarner corporate policy.
Nothing is in HD as far as I can tell. Still looks pretty good. They use a stretch that is not really noticeable. Combo of zoom and end stretching. Better than some, still STRETCHED!

Toon Disney HD, on the other hand, knows how to do it right! Some stuff is in HD and flagged correctly in the guide. The rest is 4:3 with sidebars. No stretching and the HD looks gorgeous!


----------



## Hound

SattManager said:


> From an inside source who works in the advertising department i was told that the VOOM channels are on there way out to make room for additional bandwidth. .


Cablevision needs E* and E* needs Voom. Voom did not work as general interest programming at $20 for everybody. Voom has value as a niche programming option. Cablevision is going to have to adjust its budget with E* as a niche option to E* subs. E* needs the niche option.


----------



## anex80

So, how long before the HD Only package price goes up?


----------



## Erocwolverine

DirecTV has had it since Feb and nothing from Dish? Well I guess Dish gets the fishing channel in HD though...lol. 

My buddy has Dish and is ticked off that Speed isn't in HD and wait till I call him that they are adding a lot of channel today, but no SpeedHD.


----------



## ibglowin

I really really hope FX HD is in the mix. They have some great original series (The Riches, Damages) as well as some great movies. I have seen FX HD on at a friends house (who has D* and the PQ was excellent, no strechovision!)

Come on Dish, give us FX HD!


----------



## bhenge

Erocwolverine said:


> DirecTV has had it since Feb and nothing from Dish? Well I guess Dish gets the fishing channel in HD though...lol.
> 
> My buddy has Dish and is ticked off that Speed isn't in HD and wait till I call him that they are adding a lot of channel today, but no SpeedHD.


Speed is part of FOX and FOX and E* are in a lawsuit battle... I wouldn't expect to see SpeedHD until that is over... bottom line is Charlie wants Speed and Fox won't let him have it. I think the same applies to FXHD and SpikeHD, but am not sure.


----------



## Chill

why no spike hd


----------



## Bob Ketcham

I can now see USA HD (Ch. 105, 9431 - Sat 110, TP 17), Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122, 9432 - Sat 110, TP 17) and CNN HD (Ch. 200, 9436 - Sat 129, TP 11). So far, USA and SciFi are showing programming in 4:3.

I can find nothing else.


----------



## mick70

What time today will they launch? I see nothing yet.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Bob Ketcham said:


> I can now see USA HD (Ch. 105, 9431 - Sat 110, TP 17), Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122, 9432 - Sat 110, TP 17) and CNN HD (Ch. 200, 9436 - Sat 129, TP 11). So far, USA and SciFi are showing programming in 4:3.
> 
> I can find nothing else.


Bob, those three were lit up already.


----------



## Bob Ketcham

Jason Nipp said:


> Bob, those three were lit up already.


Sorry Jason, I just found James' note in the thread and the separate thread on USA and SciFi (from 4/18). Sorry to be late to the party.


----------



## krazy k

Hope we see these soon its noon and nothing has been added est.


----------



## Jason Nipp

To all....

The Press Release stated they will start adding as of today. I did not read it as they will all be lit up as of today. YMMV but I would not start ragging on the Call Center until you see someone has them lit up and you do not.

Again, it did not promise that all 22 would be lit up today.

If they are, bonus...


----------



## plasmacat

Nothing yet (except for ones we already have) at 9:30am PST.


----------



## BJK

Jason Nipp said:


> To all....
> 
> The Press Release stated they will start adding as of today. I did not read it as they will all be lit up as of today. YMMV but I would not start ragging on the Call Center until you see someone has them lit up and you do not.
> 
> Again, it did not promise that all 22 would be lit up today.
> 
> If they are, bonus...


Interesting note is that 2 of the 22 have an * following their info and a *note that says the launch date is May 14.

BJK


----------



## davcole

Well this is good news. I really look forward to Travel Channel, ESPN News and Bravo.


----------



## HDlover

anex80 said:


> So, how long before the HD Only package price goes up?


If you personaly want to pay them more money, have at it.  These channels are coming online to compete if they want to be watched. I don't want to pay for any channel that has commercials. Any channel one has to pay for should be ala carte!


----------



## nlk10010

davcole said:


> Well this is good news. I really look forward to Travel Channel, ESPN News and Bravo.


Looking forward to all of them (toys) but especially Travel Channel HD. I had really given up hope of getting this since even D* doesn't have it. The channel really has some favorite shows of mine and wifey's (e.g. No Reservations) so anything in HD would be a real plus.

Would have liked to also see RFD-HD, but perhaps another time.

Of course we can't actually _see_ any of these new channels yet, but I'll give Dish the benefit of the doubt and assume they really are planning on making them available within a few days.


----------



## Jason Nipp

BJK said:


> Interesting note is that 2 of the 22 have an * following their info and a *note that says the launch date is May 14.
> 
> BJK


Correct, because USA, SciFi, and CNN were released already on the 14th.


----------



## snowcat

Jason Nipp said:


> Correct, because USA, SciFi, and CNN were released already on the 14th.


But not May 14th, which is still 2 days away. 

I am looking foward to these new channels, whenever they might come.


----------



## TBoneit

DustoMan said:


> Nice Cartoon Network!
> 
> I know a lot of the content there is upconverted, but I'm hoping that the Adult Swim shows that are widescreen will at least fill up the screen right and not be squished to stretched in some funky way.


I keep seeing mention of Adult Swim shows, what is that a series or a time range or ?? I'm not a cartoon Network watcher as you may have guessed.



Erocwolverine said:


> DirecTV has had it since Feb and nothing from Dish? Well I guess Dish gets the fishing channel in HD though...lol.
> 
> My buddy has Dish and is ticked off that Speed isn't in HD and wait till I call him that they are adding a lot of channel today, but no SpeedHD.


That would be mean.


----------



## Jason Nipp

snowcat said:


> But not May 14th, which is still 2 days away.
> 
> I am looking foward to these new channels, whenever they might come.


 :grin:


----------



## BillJ

Everyone be patient a little longer. My bedroom 622 just got it's daily download and the new channels aren't there yet. 

I seem to recall E* used to add new channels around 5 PM, although Sci-Fi, CNN and USA HD channels were all added much earlier in the day.


----------



## space86

I remember in June of 2006 they added National Geographic HD
and a couple other HD channels at 2:15 Eastern Time.


----------



## DustoMan

TBoneit said:


> I keep seeing mention of Adult Swim shows, what is that a series or a time range or ?? I'm not a cartoon Network watcher as you may have guessed.


Adult Swim is CN's late night programming block. It starts at 11PM EST weekdays and Saturday, 10PM EST on Sunday, and goes well into the early morning hours. Programming is geared to the 17+ crowd. There are comedy shows like Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Squidbillies, and Robot Chicken. And action shows like Death Note, Bleach, and Fullmetal Alchemist. The comedy shows generally arn't my thing. I like a few of them, but I'm into anime more. And a lot of new shows are drawn in widescreen and I was hoping they would just fill the screen nice, but I guess not. :nono2:


----------



## phrelin

As of about 10:40am Pacific Time I have USA and the ones already up (CNN, SciFi, etc.), nothing else. USA was on when I turned it on, I did a checkswitch and nothing else came up.

Edit: Didn't word this very well. Anyway, I didn't see any of the ones to be turned on today.


----------



## CoolGui

James Long said:


> CNN, Sci-Fi and USA are already up and the two RSNs are not exactly nationals ... 17 channels.
> 
> Missing (of the "reported" uplinks"): Mojo, Show-West, Show Too, The Movie Channel and WGN.


Where did you get mojo from? It's owned by Comcast and as far as I know they have been keeping it to themselves as a "Channel you can only get with cable" kind of thing.


----------



## Henry

12:30 Mtn time ... nothing yet.


----------



## mick70

I think there is a Tech Chat tonight maybe they will wait until then.


----------



## Jason Nipp

CoolGui said:


> Where did you get mojo from? It's owned by Comcast and as far as I know they have been keeping it to themselves as a "Channel you can only get with cable" kind of thing.


There are guys that are watching uplink reports.... Mojo is said to be one that was uplinked.


----------



## krazy k

2.45pm est .,.,..
The new Hd channels are ...ON>..
Ya Baby more HD....
Krazy..


----------



## CoolGui

Jason Nipp said:


> There are guys that are watching uplink reports.... Mojo is said to be one that was uplinked.


Somehow I doubt this will come true, but very interesting if so! Truth is that when i had mojo, I kind of liked some of the programming, but it wasn't a must-have for me. I'm just happy with all the new HD content I can get.


----------



## CoolGui

krazy k said:


> 2.45pm est .,.,..
> The new Hd channels are ...ON>..
> Ya Baby more HD....
> Krazy..


I SEE THEM! Travel! Weather? ugh... CNBS, 5-max... YES! Disney, ABCFM... None of them are showing actual HD now except CNBC.. which looks surprising good.

I'm also seeing Smithsonian, MGM and WFN? in the 374-394 ranges

WFN is the world fishing network. I can't believe we have a fishing network in HD... wtf


----------



## Oblong Desoto

krazy k said:


> 2.45pm est .,.,..
> The new Hd channels are ...ON>..
> Ya Baby more HD....
> Krazy..


Time for James to update his HD comparison chart again!


----------



## anex80

Can someone confirm whether or not these channels are availalbe in the HD Only package? I know they are supposed to be, but part me thinks they will at some point stop adding channels to this package. Thanks.


----------



## CoolGui

anex80 said:


> Can someone confirm whether or not these channels are availalbe in the HD Only package? I know they are supposed to be, but part me thinks they will at some point stop adding channels to this package. Thanks.


I have the HD Only package. I am seeing all of them I think...


----------



## Grandpa Train

CoolGui said:


> I have the HD Only package. I am seeing all of them I think...


ALL new HD channels just went LIVE. All of them except the two RSNs


----------



## anex80

Grandpa Train said:


> ALL new HD channels just went LIVE. All of them except the two RSNs


AWESOME!!! Finally, HD programming comparable to D*!! I guess good things come to those who wait.


----------



## justlgi

CNET has a chart that compares all of the outlets ... HOWEVER! I haven't made 5 post yet (I'm more of a lurker than a poster) so no clicky for the linky.

You'll have to look it up yourslef.


----------



## slowmo

Note that they also increased the number of mapped channels to include HDNet, HDNet Movies, UniHD, etc. for a block in the 300 channel range even though such channels do not have an SD counterpart.

I believe that the Voom channels are the remaining HD channels limited to the 9000 channel range.


----------



## bigshew

I'm seeing all the new HD except 319 Biography.


----------



## Henry

I'm gettin' a slew of new HD channels! Denver DMA is on!


----------



## Isbu

They're here!


----------



## davcole

So which of the new channels are not part of HD ESSENTIALS?


----------



## Paul Secic

space86 said:


> I remember in June of 2006 they added National Geographic HD
> and a couple other HD channels at 2:15 Eastern Time.


? National Geographic HD was added last year, I beleive.


----------



## Isbu

davcole said:


> So which of the new channels are not part of HD ESSENTIALS?


I'm not getting:

• MGM HD (Ch. 385)

• Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374)

• World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)


----------



## Paul Secic

CoolGui said:


> Where did you get mojo from? It's owned by Comcast and as far as I know they have been keeping it to themselves as a "Channel you can only get with cable" kind of thing.


The Movie ChannelHD will be welcomed in my humble abode.


----------



## jamieh1

Im a Directv HD sub, congrats Dish subs, I really recommend Smithsonian HD, it is a real good HD channel.


----------



## TBoneit

DustoMan said:


> Adult Swim is CN's late night programming block. It starts at 11PM EST weekdays and Saturday, 10PM EST on Sunday, and goes well into the early morning hours. Programming is geared to the 17+ crowd. There are comedy shows like Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Squidbillies, and Robot Chicken. And action shows like Death Note, Bleach, and Fullmetal Alchemist. The comedy shows generally arn't my thing. I like a few of them, but I'm into anime more. And a lot of new shows are drawn in widescreen and I was hoping they would just fill the screen nice, but I guess not. :nono2:


Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## russ9

Now I have an excuse to buy a LCD TV for the office: CNBC HD!


----------



## syphix

Congrats Dish subs!! :up:

We've got us competition once again! Here's hoping it helps D* light up D11 with similar additions (i.e., Travel HD, ABC Family HD, Hallmark Movie Channel HD). 

Question: if the bandwidth was always there, why the delay to light them up? Would wouldn't they have been lit up a while ago?


----------



## Jason Nipp

syphix said:


> Congrats Dish subs!! :up:
> 
> We've got us competition once again! Here's hoping it helps D* light up D11 with similar additions (i.e., Travel HD, ABC Family HD, Hallmark Movie Channel HD).
> 
> Question: if the bandwidth was always there, why the delay to light them up? Would wouldn't they have been lit up a while ago?


Well I assume they had to rearrange current capacity to fit them in. The only other assumption I could make is that they were still working out contracts.


----------



## bluewolverine

Because there is a Tech Chat tonight and we have all these glorious new additions to the HD lineup, can anyone tell me if the HD Only pkg includes the various information channels E* provides? In this case, specifically Ch. 101?

Thanks.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Yes, ch 101 is included in the dishHD package.


----------



## ibooksrule

Travel channel FINALLY!! It makes since that a channel about travel would be in HD. for those of us who like to see the world without actually going there this is great. 
Disney in HD thats nice too. I dont get any movie channels so those are not of bennefit right now. But i am also looking forward to Kyle XY in HD this summer on ABC family HD. 

MGM HD looks like it might be interesting. I would love to see some old MGM shows that were in cinemascope in HD.


----------



## Hamp89

Isbu said:


> I'm not getting:
> 
> • MGM HD (Ch. 385)
> 
> • Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374)
> 
> • World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)


same here.


----------



## DodgerKing

ibooksrule said:


> Travel channel FINALLY!! It makes since that a channel about travel would be in HD. for those of us who like to see the world without actually going there this is great.
> Disney in HD thats nice too. I dont get any movie channels so those are not of bennefit right now. But i am also looking forward to Kyle XY in HD this summer on ABC family HD.
> 
> MGM HD looks like it might be interesting. I would love to see some old MGM shows that were in cinemascope in HD.


MGM PQ is excellent. They often leave some of the movies in their original 2.35:1 format


----------



## Jason Nipp

Hamp89 said:


> same here.


Check in the 9400 range....

It is possible they are not included in your tier of service. But it could also be which sat orbit your looking at????

Again check in the 9400 range.


----------



## kal915

Paul Secic said:


> The Movie ChannelHD will be welcomed in my humble abode.


Rock on


----------



## Hamp89

Jason Nipp said:


> Check in the 9400 range....
> 
> It is possible they are not included in your tier of service. But it could also be which sat orbit your looking at????
> 
> Again check in the 9400 range.


I have AT250 and they show up as channel 394, 385, and 374, but appear red in my guide.


----------



## EVAC41

SWEET!!!!! Thanks Dish.... 

:icon_band :icon_da: :dance01: :joy:


----------



## joe42

Well crap. As exiting as all that is I can't switch to all HD until they have Nick in HD. I'd have a lynching on my hands from the kids.

I don't suppose there's any word on when that will happen?

jwd


----------



## Jason Nipp

Hamp89 said:


> I have AT250 and they show up as channel 394, 385, and 374, but appear red in my guide.


I'd softboot or run a checkswitch then. This could help.


----------



## Hamp89

Jason Nipp said:


> I'd softboot or run a checkswitch then. This could help.


Actually I just tried that, but with the same result. Are these 3 channels part of the HD Ultimate package? I only have Essentials, so that could be the problem.


----------



## msmith198025

Wow, huge add! Congrats E* subs


----------



## Larry Kenney

Hamp89 said:


> I have AT250 and they show up as channel 394, 385, and 374, but appear red in my guide.


I only have AT100 but I have the Ultimate HD package and I get all three, so they must only be in the Ultimate package.

Larry
SF


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hamp89 said:


> I have AT250 and they show up as channel 394, 385, and 374, but appear red in my guide.


Do you subscribe to HD Essentials or HD Ultimate?

I suspect these (at least Smithsonian and MGM) are in the Ultimate (or HD only) pack.


----------



## HDRoberts

Wow, last Saturday's decision to go HD only was a good one, given today's events. Just one observation: With the channels I had before, the SD versions were included. It doesn't seem the be the case with the new ones. I'm only getting Bravo SD, but I think that's just because it's on free preview. It would be nice to have a non stretch-o-vision Cartoon Network.

With the more Cinemax channels, I just might had to add that. Unfortunately, I'm billed through ATT, so no $0.01 Cinemax

Now let's hope there's still space left for the Viacom networks, the Rainbow Media networks, and Fox networks, and a few miscellaneous. Any word if the VOOM lawsiut will effect the Rainbow networks (AMC HD, IFC HD) the same as the Fox suit(s) are effecting the Fox channels? 

All I ask now is for Viacom to launch and Dish to carry Comedy Central HD, along with Spike HD. I miss me my Stewart/Colbert and DS9/VOY reruns. But there is little to gripe about tonight.


----------



## Wrister17

HDMe said:


> Do you subscribe to HD Essentials or HD Ultimate?
> 
> I suspect these (at least Smithsonian and MGM) are in the Ultimate (or HD only) pack.


They are only in the ultimate HD package and/or HD Only package. They do not have SD counterparts. The only channels that do not have SD counterparts that are in the HD essentials package is HDNET & HD DISC THEATER


----------



## Ed Campbell

ibooksrule said:


> MGM HD looks like it might be interesting. I would love to see some old MGM shows that were in cinemascope in HD.


The MGM productions are often terrific. Be warned the channel also includes some amazingly terrible crap that was _distributed_ by MGM.


----------



## dclaryjr

ibooksrule said:


> Travel channel FINALLY!! It makes since that a channel about travel would be in HD. for those of us who like to see the world without actually going there this is great.
> .


Yea, baby! Anthony Bourdain and New Awlins in HD. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unr1

I noticed CNBC HD today and I was like wow
no idea about all the other channels...very cool


----------



## BillJ

Great to see CNBC and Weather Channel are using the wide screen format to add more graphical info. Disappointed to learn ABC Family did not have Gilmore Girls in HD. Travel Channel in HD will be great.


----------



## Dood

Very nice!

I do wish they would have added SPEED HD to satisfy the ******* in me. 

On that note, does anyone sit around and watch fishing? I mean really? Seriously?


----------



## blarg

NICE! I just changed channels to the CN and thought something was strange...looked like I had zoom on or something, but nope, it was fine, so I looked at the guide and SURPRISE! CN-HD!

I still can't figure out if the content is in stretch-o-vision or not. I'm watching Harvey Birdman, which is a 4:3 show - they have it in 16:9 now, and it doesn't look stretched, but it doesn't look "normal" either. Maybe it's some kind of half-zoom-half-stretch-o-vision thing? Some of the commercials are stretched, some are not. Hard to tell with cartoons if they're stretched.

Anyway, nice to have some new HD channels...so how about adding SpeedHD soon?


----------



## James Long

Oblong Desoto said:


> Time for James to update his HD comparison chart again!


I did a "pre-update" last night with a list of what I knew. I'm out of town today ... and have been offline all day (since 10:46am ET). Most of it in a car on America's Interstate Highway System. 

Enjoy the HD ... I'll take a look when I get home Friday.


----------



## James Long

CoolGui said:


> Where did you get mojo from? It's owned by Comcast and as far as I know they have been keeping it to themselves as a "Channel you can only get with cable" kind of thing.


See TMP5 on this list:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1593598#post1593598


----------



## ajc68

BillJ said:


> Disappointed to learn ABC Family did not have Gilmore Girls in HD.


No HD for the Gilmore Girls because all of the seasons are 4:3.


----------



## inkahauts

ajc68 said:


> No HD for the Gilmore Girls because all of the seasons are 4:3.


Nope.... Not all season were 4X3.. At least the last two were broadcast in True HD. I also wouldn't be surprised if they were shot on film, so they could all be transfered at some point...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

ajc68 said:


> No HD for the Gilmore Girls because all of the seasons are 4:3.


I didn't watch it regularly... but several seasons were in HD. I don't remember when it started airing in HD though... but definately the later seasons were in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

blarg said:


> NICE! I just changed channels to the CN and thought something was strange...looked like I had zoom on or something, but nope, it was fine, so I looked at the guide and SURPRISE! CN-HD!
> 
> I still can't figure out if the content is in stretch-o-vision or not. I'm watching Harvey Birdman, which is a 4:3 show - they have it in 16:9 now, and it doesn't look stretched, but it doesn't look "normal" either.


I have to give Cartoon Network a little credit for whatever they are doing. Most definately stretched, but for most cartoons the only way I can be 100% sure is to do a PIP side-by-side and compare the SD channel with the HD channel. Some shows, like Aqua Teen, that have been in letterbox this season stand out as stretched because they are stretching the letterbox so it appears like a 2.35:1 and that calls attention to the stretch... but the full 16x9 stretch of 4:3 shows is harder to pick out on some shows unless I am very familiar with the program.

There's also a lot more crispness and depth to the colors, so it really pops on the screen... which actually has made me able to live with the stretch moreso than I'd thought. Cartoons stretched are not as offensive to me as live-action shows as a result... though I'd still wish they would handle their business like Toon Disney has... Toon Disney shows HD in HD and shows SD in upconverted 4:3 with sidebars.


----------



## RasputinAXP

HDMe said:


> I didn't watch it regularly... but several seasons were in HD. I don't remember when it started airing in HD though... but definately the later seasons were in HD.


According to bittorrent sites (my wife loved the show) HD began in season 4.


----------



## JClore1950

kal915 said:


> Finally!
> More channels than Directv!


I understand that Dish is cutting fifteen (15) of it's Voom channels. So intead of ninety-five (95) HD channels, Dish will have more like eighty-five (85) HD channels. Making DirecTV still the HD leader.


----------



## jamieh1

I guess with Dish dropping 10 Voom channels this shows us where they got room for the new HD channels.


----------



## aloishus27

jamieh1 said:


> I guess with Dish dropping 10 Voom channels this shows us where they got room for the new HD channels.


Which channels did they drop?


----------



## ibglowin

All but the good ones.

Equator, Rave, Monsters, Rush , Kung Fu


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

aloishus27 said:


> Which channels did they drop?


here's the story on engadget... http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/13/dish-network-drops-10-of-15-voom-hd-channels/


----------



## Jason Nipp

When Dish first released the Voom Channels they had "Guy TV" and "Majestic", but both got dropped for other channels. They should have dropped The Fashion and Treasure Channels and left the two movie channels they removed.


----------



## Jason Nipp

I have consolidated Voom discussions here.


----------



## TBoneit

jamieh1 said:


> I guess with Dish dropping 10 Voom channels this shows us where they got room for the new HD channels.


Add more than 2 times as many as they dropped.......

Most of the dropped I never watched.

I'm more likely to watch the new additions than the amount of watching I ever gave to many of the missing Voom channels. Of the missing I watched 2 of them once in a while.


----------



## aloishus27

I just got off the phone with DISH, a CSR forwarded me to an person who amounted to a retention specialist. He told me that they dropped the lowest performing Voom channels. I asked him how they new which ones were the lowest performing, had they done a survey. He said yes, to which i said that they hadn't included me in it. I was frustrated. Then he told me that well it wasn't really a survey, and they just looked at how many people actually subscribed to the package that included the Voom channels. This makes absolutely no sense, because if that's how they did it, it would not tell the which Voom channels are the lowest watched because the package includes all of them.

I gave up and asked him if I were to switch to the HD only package would I get my RSNs, to which he said "Yes, so long as we provide the HD feed." Fair enough. That'll save me about 40 bucks a month.

Can someone tell me whether or not you get the SD feed of the HD channels with the HD only package. I know the point of HD only is HD only, but I am not too keen on watching stretched Family Guy on Cartoon Network, Stewie's head is big enough, it needs no stretching.


----------



## ebaltz

They didn't want to admit that they have a way to monitor which channels you watch and which you don't. They most likely have a way to determine that and dropped accordingly. That was their "survey".


----------



## sat tech

Dish is Dropping the voom channells


----------



## PhantomOG

aloishus27 said:


> I gave up and asked him if I were to switch to the HD only package would I get my RSNs, to which he said "Yes, so long as we provide the HD feed." Fair enough. That'll save me about 40 bucks a month.


That's the first I've seen of that. Can anyone else confirm? If I can get FOX Sports SW with the HD-only package, its a done deal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jamieh1 said:


> I guess with Dish dropping 10 Voom channels this shows us where they got room for the new HD channels.


Not correct!

The new channels (+ 5 more in testing according to the uplink reports) were up for about a week before yesterday... No need to take down those Voom channels last night for channels already added earlier in the day!

This means more bandwidth for 10 other channels... if they choose to use it that way... but it seems unnecessary at the moment unless they, like the cylons, "have a plan".


----------



## Stewart Vernon

aloishus27 said:


> I gave up and asked him if I were to switch to the HD only package would I get my RSNs, to which he said "Yes, so long as we provide the HD feed." Fair enough. That'll save me about 40 bucks a month.


Unless they changed this policy today, this is incorrect info. You do not get any RSN with the HD-only package... and they will not let you even add the multi-sport package to it.


----------



## TBoneit

I'd bet there was a survey of some sort. Maybe not by dish of course. There are channe ratings out there that are used for setting advertising rates and it would not surprise me if Voom channels were include3d in those surveys.

I've Done Arbitron once and My brother at least twice. Anything with commercials has a rating service that counts ears (Radio) or Eyes (TV). I'd bet tht those are the lowest rated of the Voom channels. They'd still be there IMHO if Voom had done a better job on content changes.


----------



## phrelin

Gee, I was really excited about the expansion announcement. After all, I pay a total of $69.99 for my HD Ultimate with the Top 200 package.

Then (as noted by others) I discovered CNN, USA, and SciFi were included in the news release, so that really meant an expansion of 19 channels. Well, that's still great!

Then, of course, they took away the 10 Voom channels. So it really meant an expansion of 9 channels. Well, given what's included it's still a somewhat meaningful gain.

But wait a minute!!! Because I'm not buying the Top 250, I don't get 6 of the channels - Tennis, Biography, Hallmark Movies, Golf/Versus, Science, and National Geographic.

So I get an expansion of 3 in my $69.99 package while those who pay $29.99 for HDOnly get an expansion of 9! Now I'm angry. I'm being discriminated against.

Except I wouldn't watch Tennis, Biography, Hallmark Movies, Golf/Versus, Science, and National Geographic as I barely have time to watch what I get now. But I want to be indignant.


----------



## normang

Dish I am sure has rating systems for their channels just like everyone else has ratings, just because they don't share how they make their decisions with us does not mean that it was a bad decision. 

You may not like it, you may think Voom channels were the greatest thing since sliced bread, but I suspect based on nothing but my own opinion, and some anecdotal evidence over the course of time, many were frustrated with the constant repeats and the lack of new programming, and now that Dish has made a decision about this, the people on the other side of coin that liked Voom speak out.. 

Personally, I won't miss the Voom channels, I occasionally found a program with with something interesting, but it was rare.

There has already been channels noted here I suspect and other threads that would be welcome HD additions, and if not having Voom makes that possible, then lets see what comes next.


----------



## phrelin

normang said:


> ...and if not having Voom makes that possible, then lets see what comes next.


My guess is that 8 of those 10 Voom channels will go to 4 local markets (2 on 61.5° and 2 on 129°) which is good for Dish and great for other subscribers. And I've got my 3 channel increase....


----------



## matthewb80

Effective May 12th (11:59pm EST) 2008, the full VOOM HD Line-up is no longer available on DISH Network. DISH Network continues to be the leader in providing the best movies, sports and entertainment in High Definition. 

In order to provide customers with top quality entertainment, DISH Network continually evaluates and at times, makes changes to our channel line-up. We are excited to announce the addition of over 20 new high definition channels which will provide our customers the top rated channels including The Weather Channel HD, Disney HD East, Bravo HD and Cartoon HD. As of result of these additions, we have removed some channels that are less popular with our customers. These channels are not available with any other satellite provider. The VOOM lineup removed consists of 10 HD channels. 

Watch for even more high definition channels over the upcoming weeks as DISH Network grows to over 100 of the best national HD channels by end of year. 

Thanks for supporting DISH Network!


----------



## wreck

matthewb80 said:


> Effective May 12th (11:59pm EST) 2008, the full VOOM HD Line-up is no longer available on DISH Network. DISH Network continues to be the leader in providing the best movies, sports and entertainment in High Definition.
> 
> In order to provide customers with top quality entertainment, DISH Network continually evaluates and at times, makes changes to our channel line-up. We are excited to announce the addition of over 20 new high definition channels which will provide our customers the top rated channels including The Weather Channel HD, Disney HD East, Bravo HD and Cartoon HD. As of result of these additions, we have removed some channels that are less popular with our customers. These channels are not available with any other satellite provider. The VOOM lineup removed consists of 10 HD channels.
> 
> Watch for even more high definition channels over the upcoming weeks as DISH Network grows to over 100 of the best national HD channels by end of year.
> 
> Thanks for supporting DISH Network!


They are removing the 10 VOOM channels completely, yet STILL claim they will have over 100 HD channels by the end of the year. That's okay with me! (I've already seen everything VOOM has to offer anyways -- never new content.)


----------



## cb7214

wreck said:


> They are removing the 10 VOOM channels completely, yet STILL claim they will have over 100 HD channels by the end of the year. That's okay with me! (I've already seen everything VOOM has to offer anyways -- never new content.)


Sounds like Charlie math to me they had over a hundred when the announcement came out and the channels were launched but then the next day they dropped 10, everyone remembers the over 100 but not dropping the 10


----------



## Jim Parker

Alaska and Hawaii are left out of this. 

After doing a Check dish and reboot, the channels were not there. So, I checked the channel chart, and all of the channels that were added are on 129, which we can't get.

I'm hoping that E11 will equalize things for us late comers to the USA.  

However, I wish Dish would at least turn on SciFi and USAHD which IS on 110.


----------



## blarg

you know, with all these new stretch-o-vision HD channels coming on it would be really great if Dish added a zoom mode that allowed you to zoom vertically without horizontal stretching.

shouldn't be THAT hard to implement.


----------



## tonyd79

blarg said:


> you know, with all these new stretch-o-vision HD channels coming on it would be really great if Dish added a zoom mode that allowed you to zoom vertically without horizontal stretching.
> 
> shouldn't be THAT hard to implement.


It is either hard or it is not something most settop box designers think about. Neither my DirecTV DVRs nor my HD Tivo will allow any manipulation of HD signals. That includes standard zooming on 4:3 or on 4:3 letterbox.

And my long discarded HD cable DVR would zoom on HD but no stretching of any kind.

And, from what I've seen of the new OTA HD tuners, they don't manipulate HD formats either.


----------



## g182237

Jim Parker said:


> Alaska and Hawaii are left out of this.
> 
> After doing a Check dish and reboot, the channels were not there. So, I checked the channel chart, and all of the channels that were added are on 129, which we can't get.
> 
> I'm hoping that E11 will equalize things for us late comers to the USA.
> 
> However, I wish Dish would at least turn on SciFi and USAHD which IS on 110.


As always, Dish doesn't care about us. I knew this would happen.


----------



## blarg

tonyd79 said:


> It is either hard or it is not something most settop box designers think about. Neither my DirecTV DVRs nor my HD Tivo will allow any manipulation of HD signals. That includes standard zooming on 4:3 or on 4:3 letterbox.
> 
> And my long discarded HD cable DVR would zoom on HD but no stretching of any kind.
> 
> And, from what I've seen of the new OTA HD tuners, they don't manipulate HD formats either.


really? My VIP622 lets me manipulate the HD image. I can stretch it horizontally (to eliminate pillarboxes) and then have 2 vertical stretch settings (the second of which eliminates letterboxes) so, using the zoom modes I can take a "windowmatted" video (16:9 content that was letterboxed for 4:3 and then pillarboxed for 16:9 again) and zoom in. However, it would be nice if they put the vertical zoom modes first because the way it's set up now, you can only zoom in vertically AFTER zooming in horizontally. The horizontal zoom was originally intended for stretching a 4:3 pillarboxed picture for your second 4:3 TV. The modes are all there, but if they could just add one more option so you could stretch vertically without stretching horizontally first...


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Gee, I was really excited about the expansion announcement. After all, I pay a total of $69.99 for my HD Ultimate with the Top 200 package.
> 
> Then (as noted by others) I discovered CNN, USA, and SciFi were included in the news release, so that really meant an expansion of 19 channels. Well, that's still great!
> 
> Then, of course, they took away the 10 Voom channels. So it really meant an expansion of 9 channels. Well, given what's included it's still a somewhat meaningful gain.
> 
> But wait a minute!!! Because I'm not buying the Top 250, I don't get 6 of the channels - Tennis, Biography, Hallmark Movies, Golf/Versus, Science, and National Geographic.
> 
> So I get an expansion of 3 in my $69.99 package while those who pay $29.99 for HDOnly get an expansion of 9! Now I'm angry. I'm being discriminated against.
> 
> Except I wouldn't watch Tennis, Biography, Hallmark Movies, Golf/Versus, Science, and National Geographic as I barely have time to watch what I get now. But I want to be indignant.


Your math is whacky. DISH added "22" channels, three of which were already there and two are RSNs. SEVEN of the new channels are in AT100, NINE are in AT200 (w/Essentials). Don't subtract the Ultimate channels you were already not getting from the new channel count.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> Your math is whacky. DISH added "22" channels, three of which were already there and two are RSNs. SEVEN of the new channels are in AT100, NINE are in AT200 (w/Essentials). Don't subtract the Ultimate channels you were already not getting from the new channel count.


Gee I wouldn't want to mislead anyone. I entitled my post "*Press Release: Dish Network Expands HD - 22 channels OR FOR YOU 3 CHANNELS*". I should have been clearer as I was really focusing it on me and any other Ultimate HD subscriber with AT200. Also I was wrong. I actually only saw a net expansion of 2 HD channels on my guide not 3.

Let me try this again. This is about *the expansion of the number of HD channels available me* as a subscriber who pays for the "Ultimate" package with AT 200 at a cost of $69.99 a month.

Dish in a _news release_ "announced plans to bolster its rapidly expanding HD programming with the launch of an additional 22 national HD channels beginning Monday, May 12." I said "Wow, that's great!."
 
But then, as you quickly pointed out, 3 were already launched and announced in a previous news release, so that fib brought the real Monday launch number down to 19 on Monday.
 
Then we Ultimate and HDOnly subscribers all discovered Dish did away with 10 existing HD channels. So that meant Monday's launch combined with Monday's "turn off" actually netted 9 more channels on Monday.
 
But, in truth, two of the launched channels were regional sports networks. The best an Ultimate or HDOnly subscriber would see is 1 of those, or a net *expansion* of 8.
 
But I don't subscribe to the AT 250, so 6 of the newly launched HD channels aren't available to me. Hence, for me, Dish has *expanded the number of HD channels available to me by 2.*
There is a certain irony that I pay $69.99 for Ultimate HD with AT 200 and saw a series of changes on Monday that netted me 2 HD channels while $29.99 subscribers to HDOnly saw a net gain of 8. But as I stated in my post I don't want those extra 6 channels, so I don't care.

Except I am a bit troubled by the press release issued on the day Dish also announced a bad quarterly report. *The truth is that no Dish Network subscriber on his/her guide gained more then 8 HD channels on Monday.* We all may have better choices because of the change. But the number 22 counted by Larry who runs the PR/news release department is misleading. There are probably rooms full of CSRs out there who think that subscribers got 22 more HD channels on Monday.

No wonder confusion is widespread.


----------



## Vidfreek

Well I for one am very happy, more Cinemax HD, Cartoon Network in HD, MGM HD and they even added the Chiller channel (not in HD but I'm a big horror fan) and the VOOM channels they canned I never watched, they kept Monsters HD, KungFu HD, and Gameplay HD, although I cant even find them listed any where on Dish's site now though.....oh well I'm a happy Dish customer now


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Vidfreek said:


> Well I for one am very happy, more Cinemax HD, Cartoon Network in HD, MGM HD and they even added the Chiller channel (not in HD but I'm a big horror fan) and the VOOM channels they canned I never watched, they kept Monsters HD, KungFu HD, and Gameplay HD, although I cant even find them listed any where on Dish's site now though.....oh well I'm a happy Dish customer now


As of last night/this morning, those Vooms are gone too.. so at the moment they haven't kept any. This is what I was afraid of.. the "all or none" mentality. Some Voom would be better than no Voom.


----------



## allargon

I have AT250+Ultimate HD and 3 premiums (including Cinemax).

I netted 2 channels this week. I already had SciFi, USA and CNN. Those don't count for this week.

I lost 15 24x7 commercial free HD channels and gained multiple upconvert placeholders, a couple of stretch-o-vision channels and one fishing channel!  I spent Monday afternoon bragging and telling my friends on cable to switch to Dish. I feel like a fool now. The poor CSR I talked to yesterday tried to read a script to me. I wasn't happy (not her fault).


----------



## salem66

So what now? 15 Voom channels gone... replaced by WFN?....WTF!! What other channels are coming or are in test mode? I for one am not a Dish apologist...I think this decision with dropping Voom is wrong..no warning to our loyal HD customers...just dump them. Then blame all the churn going to D* on piracy. Charlie, WAKE the F*&% up!! WE want more!!!


----------



## ibglowin

FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX 

Did I mention FX HD!


----------



## puckwithahalo

> The truth is that no Dish Network subscriber on his/her guide gained more then 8 HD channels on Monday.


um...i gained 11 and lost none....

AT250 + HD Essentials...


----------



## Jeff_DML

bah, lost all 15 zoom now I was ok with losing those initial 10 but all 15, I want my RUSH. I just signed up last week , thought I timed it will with the 22 new channels:nono2:


----------



## dennispap

phrelin said:


> No wonder confusion is widespread.


Not only that , go to one of the old voom channels that is running a promo for
" 22 new hd channels". On that promo they show Cinemaxhd and animal planet hd, as 2 of the new 22 channels.
how long have we had those 2 channels??
I can almost understand showing usa, sci-fi, and cnn hd, even though they arent brand new, but animal planet and cinemax. 
That is outright lying, and whoever put up those channels on the promo as " new" should be fired.
Dish is horrible on their own advertising, public relations and especially their website.


----------



## phrelin

Jeff_DML said:


> bah, lost all 15 zoom now I was ok with losing those initial 10 but all 15, I want my RUSH. I just signed up last week , thought I timed it will with the 22 new channels:nono2:


Yeah, the last 5 were removed from the web site. We AT200 Ultimates are now down to an "expansion" of -3. But AT250 Ultimates and HDOnlys were expanded +3. Way to go Dish!


----------



## hdthebest

just curious if they moved ESPN HD ESPN2HD and TNTHD to MPEG 4 for Dish Network


----------



## phrelin

puckwithahalo said:


> um...i gained 11 and lost none....
> 
> AT250 + HD Essentials...


Alright, I did have a problem with my calculations and I did it before they dumped the last 5 Voom channels. So check me out folks:

*New on Monday on HD Essential/Ultimate Tiers*

*AT100/200/250 Tiers*
_ABC Family
Cartoon HD
CNBC
Disney East
ESPN News
Travel Channel
Weather Channel_

*AT200/250 Tiers*
_Bravo
Toon Disney_

*AT250*
_Biography
Hallmark Movies
Tennis_

*All Ultimate*
_MGM
Smithsonian
World Fishing Network
Less 15 VOOM Channels_

Essential HD subscribers so far this week saw a net gain as follows:*
AT100 +7 channels
AT200 +9 channels
AT250 +12 channels

Ultimate HD subscribers so far this week saw a net gain as follows:*
AT100 -5 channels
AT200 -3 channels
AT250 0 channels

HDOnly subscribers so far this week saw a net gain of 0 channels.*

*Add 1 if you get one of the regional Comcast Sports Network channels.


----------



## inkahauts

salem66 said:


> So what now? 15 Voom channels gone... replaced by WFN?....WTF!!


Thats the thing that gets me the most... They weren't replaced by anything. They were still up when they turned on all the new channels this week... So there was no need to shut them off unless their is another group of channels coming online this week or early next week....


----------



## ibglowin

There are a few channels that they could add that DTV has (and E* doesn't) but not 15.

Perhaps up the bit rate on everything so the PQ is back to what it was years ago......


----------



## Henry

inkahauts said:


> Thats the thing that gets me the most... They weren't replaced by anything. They were still up when they turned on all the new channels this week... So there was no need to shut them off unless their is another group of channels coming online this week or early next week....


... or unless it's a move on E*'s part calculated to pressure Voom towards signing on the dotted line.


----------



## inkahauts

HDG said:


> ... or unless it's a move on E*'s part calculated to pressure Voom towards signing on the dotted line.


Of course this is money motivated. Thats my point. It had nothing to do with bandwidth and needing it for new channels at this time...


----------



## Henry

inkahauts said:


> Of course this is money motivated. Thats my point. It had nothing to do with bandwidth and needing it for new channels at this time...


I agree. It had nothing to do with bandwidth ... simply stated, it was a breach of contract on Voom's part that was not necessarilly influensed by E*'s plans to launch new stuff.

Of course, I'd be hard pressed to argue against the possibility that E* took advantage of the launch to pull the Voom channels - sorta like placating the subs and keeping the outrage to a minimum.


----------



## FogCutter

Well we got our new HD content. I am so glad Dish didn't wait and launch SciFi HD with the rest of the package. And some of those odd VOOM channels are gone, too. I have to say I quit watching them a long time ago. 

Thanks Dish! Glad I hung in there.


----------



## James Long

inkahauts said:


> So there was no need to shut them off unless their is another group of channels coming online this week or early next week....


The need comes from the end of the contract with Voom. Until this week there was an injuction pending ... Voom asked a court to prevent DISH from ending their contract. Instead of dumping the channels (which I believe DISH ultimately wants to carry) back in February, DISH left them on in a higher package. Now that the court ruled against Voom on the injunction (which is a fair sign that Voom will lose the dispute). DISH has to operate as if there is no contract ... and if Voom says you can't carry the content in a higher tier without a contract and isn't offering a contract the rights for DISH to carry the channels evaporates.

I expect that other than tier placement Voom had not asked DISH to remove the channels until they lost on the injunction.


----------



## grog

Well I wanted to see what of the new 22 channels I could watch right now.
It took a while to scan these channels as most have a hell of a lot of commercials.



Code:


[ ] === SD
[?] === I don't know. I don't get that channel.
[X] === We have HD here.

[ ] ABC Family HD (DISH Network Ch. 180) ----> Paid Programming (SD 4:3)
[?] Biography HD (Ch. 119) ------------------> I have the top 200 -- need top 250 for this one
[ ] Bravo HD (Ch. 129)  ---------------------> SD program
[X] Cartoon HD (Ch. 176) --------------------> Looks HD
[?] Cinemax 5 Star (Ch. 381) ----------------> I don't have Cinemax
[?] Cinemax HD West (Ch. 380) ---------------> I don't have Cinemax
[X] Comcast Sports Network Bay Area HD (Ch. 419)* -----> We have HD here. 
[X] Comcast Sports Network New England HD (Ch. 435)* --> we have HD here.
[ ] CNBC HD (Ch. 208) ---------------------------------> Paid Programming (SD) 
[ ] CNN HD (Ch. 200) ----------------------------------> Cool bars around SD 4:3 picture
[ ] Disney HD East (Ch. 172) --------------------------> SD 4:3
[X] ESPNews HD (Ch. 142) ------------------------------> Looks HD
[?] Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Ch. 187) ---------------> I have the top 200 -- need top 250 for this one
[X] MGM HD (Ch. 385) ----------------------------------> We have HD here.
[ ] Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122) -------------------------------> SD 4:3
[X] Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374) --------------------------> We have HD here.
[?] Tennis Channel HD (Ch. 400) -----------------------> I have the top 200 -- need top 250 for this one
[ ] Toon Disney HD (Ch. 174) --------------------------> SD 4:3
[ ] Travel Channel HD (Ch. 215) -----------------------> Paid Programming (SD 4:3)
[ ] USA HD (Ch. 105) ----------------------------------> Paid Programming (SD 4:3)
[X] Weather Channel HD (Ch. 214) ----------------------> SD 4:3 and HD 16:9
[ ] World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396) ----------------> SD 4:3 fishes

Total HD I can watch from the above = 7. I gave the Weather Channel a break since 1/2 the time it was HD and the HD content did look very good.

MGM HD and Smithsonian HD were the only stations that had anything I might want to watch though.

In the end I turned back to TCM on 132.


----------



## dclaryjr

grog said:


> Well I wanted to see what of the new 22 channels I could watch right now.
> It took a while to scan these channels as most have a hell of a lot of commercials.
> 
> The Travel Channel has a lot of HD when MOST people are watching TV.
> I've already watched three episodes of Bourdain and two of Bizarre Foods.


----------



## TBoneit

I went through the guide on MGM HD and set more timers for the upcoming week than I had set for all of the Voom channels in the last month.

I've been looking for the two Bob Hope movies they are showing back to back, Eight on the Lam and Boy did I get a wrong number that are coming up on MGM HD.  

The Voom channels especially MonstersHD were one of the reasons I went HD when I did. and at the time they had changing content and were interesting and then they went downhill. 

So bottom line for me is I'm getting more out of just one of the additions than 15 Vooms was giving me. Toss in the others and I figure I'm way ahead. Add RFDHD and TCM HD and FMC HD + some Encore in HD and I'd be very happy.

Call me strange, But how about a fireplace and a Fishtank and a channel with a lakeview towards a mountain from sunrise to sunset for display when I'm doing other things in HD of course. Background eye candy. They could do it with one channel. Mountain scene by day and Fishtank and fireplace by night.


----------



## TBoneit

As far as commercials on channels? That's why I jumped on Tivo for my standalone Tivo way back and the Dishplayers when they were released. Then I was able to stop taping most things I was watching. Taping and FF'ing through the commercials was OK but a 30 second skip is better yet.

DVRs are all that is in the house. Yes I paid for it by buying the two 7100s and the two 501s and the 721 and the lease fee on the 622. It is still better than annoying the family with my rude remarks about commercials. The mildest of which would be " Do they really think we're that gullable" Or just yelling "Liars" or pointing out the way they are lying by ommision.


----------



## Jeff_DML

dclaryjr said:


> The Travel Channel has a lot of HD when MOST people are watching TV.
> I've already watched three episodes of Bourdain and two of Bizarre Foods.


I watched a episode of Bourdain, cool show but it looked like widescreen SD to me, very soft, worse then the fox widescreen sd stuff


----------



## jimborst

Jeff_DML said:


> I watched a episode of Bourdain, cool show but it looked like widescreen SD too me, very soft, worse then the fox widescreen sd stuff


I think Anthony Bourdain's last season was in HD while the rest were shot in Sd.


----------



## leftheaded

I'm not seeing the Bay Area FSN (419)? Should I if I only subscribe to DishHD + Locals?


----------



## James Long

leftheaded said:


> I'm not seeing the Bay Area FSN (419)? Should I if I only subscribe to DishHD + Locals?


You need to subscribe to at least AT100+ to get you area's RSNs. Sorry, the standalone DishHD does not include RSNs.


----------



## h3dude

The World Fishing Network is not available for me, but everything else. Should it be this way??


----------



## JSIsabella

I don't watch the fishing channel (WFN-HD), but why does Dish list it as channel 396?

On my 622, it shows up as channel 394.

Just curious....


----------



## TulsaOK

h3dude said:


> The World Fishing Network is not available for me, but everything else. Should it be this way??


Only if you're lucky.


----------



## AVJohnnie

TulsaOK said:


> Only if you're lucky.


I'd say not getting the WFN channel makes them extra lucky! :lol:


----------



## grog

HD converage for the 22 adds seems to be getting better.

There are four channels I can not verify... I don't have the AT250 now Cinemax.

As it stands right now over half the 22 HD stations are showing HD content right now.

This does not imply that we have anything worth watching right now.... but if you are scanning the SAT you will be finding a tad more HD content.

12 showing HD content
6 showing SD content
2 require AT250 ( unable to verify content )
2 require Cinemax ( unable to verify content )



Code:


What's on..... 10:00 PM 5/26/2008

• ABC Family HD (DISH Network Ch. 180) 
  The 700 Club
  Format: HD 

• Biography HD (Ch. 119)
  I Survived
  Format: ???
  Requires AT250

• Bravo HD (Ch. 129) 
  Top Chef
  Format: SD

• Cartoon HD (Ch. 176) 
  Family Guy
  Format: HD

• Cinemax 5 Star (Ch. 381)
  ??? I don't get Cinemax
  Format: ???
  Requires Cinemax
 
• Cinemax HD West (Ch. 380) 
  ??? I don't get Cinemax
  Format: ???
  Requires Cinemax

• Comcast Sports Network Bay Area HD (Ch. 419)*
  Sports Science
  Format: HD

• Comcast Sports Network New England HD (Ch. 435)*
  Celtics Postgame Live
  Format: HD

• CNBC HD (Ch. 208)
  Deal or No Deal
  Format: SD 'Blue Bars'

• CNN HD (Ch. 200)
  Anderson Cooper 360
  Format: HD

• Disney HD East (Ch. 172) 
  The Suite Life of Zack & Cody
  Format: SD

• ESPNews HD (Ch. 142) 
  Highlight Zone
  Format: HD

• Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Ch. 187) 
  Requires AT250
  Format: ???

• MGM HD (Ch. 385)
  Roller Boogie
  Format: HD

• Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122)
  Star Trek: Enterprise
  Format: SD

• Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374) 
  Eyewitness Kamikaze
  Format: HD

• Tennis Channel HD (Ch. 400)
  French Open Tonight
  Format: HD

• Toon Disney HD (Ch. 174) 
  Power Rangers DinoThunder
  Format: SD

• Travel Channel HD (Ch. 215) 
  Life's a Trip
  Format: HD

• USA HD (Ch. 105)
  Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
  Taken
  Format: HD

• Weather Channel HD (Ch. 214) 
  When Weather Changed History
  Rescue to Nome
  Format: HD

• World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)
  Format: SD


----------



## kal915

The Travel Channel is almost always showing HD content, as is Toon Disney.
I think that all the cartoons on Disney and Toon Disney(except for a few from Jetix) are in HD.


----------

